
YouTube Sans V4 - amirmasoudabdol
https://design.google/library/youtube-sans-the-making-of-a-typeface/
======
thanatropism
> "It’s been an amazing project with tremendous impact that I’m proud to keep
> leading... More than just a typeface, it’s become our foremost brand
> ambassador."

One would think YouTube's foremost ambassador is Mehdi Sadaghdar, who runs the
channel "Electroboom".

